# Microsoft's Next Non Windows OS [Codenamed: Singularity]



## ShekharPalash (Nov 5, 2005)

*Yes... you read it right... it's codenamed Singularity & MS Researchers doing it from scratch... *



> Microsoft Research has developed a prototype of a microkernel operating system, code-named 'Singularity.' Its most surprising feature: It has nothing to do with Windows.


More on MSW

Source: The e-mail I just got from my friend Vicks!!


----------



## planetcall (Nov 5, 2005)

Very True. Something I do really love about M$ is there vision for the future. In particular, Gates knows where to put in the money and when. As in this post link its quite obvious that for the survival M$ will have to go for a major change in the architecture of the Windows. Maybe they call there new product something else but its very sure that its not gonna be a successor to Windows Series in anyway.
Nice link pal.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 5, 2005)

great news Buddy.
may be we will see a better OS than Windows by MS.


----------



## infohardik (Nov 5, 2005)

@ ShekharPalash

Great job buddy, just great


----------



## naveenchandran (Nov 6, 2005)

*research.microsoft.com/os/singularity/


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Nov 6, 2005)

Great News Buddy....


Hope it will not turn to be buggy..

Regards...


----------



## choudang (Nov 6, 2005)

gr8 news.......... waiting for more


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2005)

shocking find mate
more updates awaited


----------



## cryptid (Nov 8, 2005)

seriously very shocking news ,,,, hope they are not gonna develop a clone of Linux and call it *Inovative thinking*


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 8, 2005)

when is the service pack being released?


----------



## siriusb (Nov 8, 2005)

Just hope they didn't name it singularity because your files will be lost forever or that it will be the heaviest thing around or that it will attract all sorts of rubbish to itself or that it will suck all the 'light' near it (IOW, it will sux0rs) or ...?

Or do you think they named it because it will be the samllest one around (yea, right), or because it is a gateway to a whole new universe ('Event horizon', the movie anyone?).

My bet is that it will make other OSes (read: linux) near it to shine brightly like a Quasar 


PS: Sorry for the useless post and the astronomical innuendos. Google for help.


----------



## blackpanther (Nov 11, 2005)

*MS rules again...*

 
MS rules again...

The best thing is that it is written in *C#* -- totally object oriented. They have also separated process dependencies. Process space is sealed during loading -- Strong Process Isolation architecture.   Many new improvements........
Hope we don't have to see the      *BSOD*     like Windows any more...


----------



## nikhil (Nov 11, 2005)

what ....another way to enslave us...another way to ripe us off...another product which will be available in a pirated form even vefore it's officially released in India


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 12, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> what ....another way to enslave us...another way to ripe us off...another product which will be available in a pirated form even vefore it's officially released in India



Eh .. Enslave ..? Can you explain yourself a bit more ..? No one is begging you or threatening you to use it .. If you dont want it .. dont use it .. There are hundreds of alternative ..


----------



## kato (Nov 12, 2005)

i m very sure that this OS from microsoft wont "enslave" us as we have been accustomed to windows if they want to make it new then users will have to learn from scratch so as there are already manny good distros from linux which is now being used by many will become a bit more popular if they discontinue windows


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2005)

well said Kato!   Linux needs more space in the minds of pirated wingdowz (no offense!) users in great Hindusthan of ours.


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 12, 2005)

Woah Good news dude. Waiting for more updates


----------



## srijit (Nov 12, 2005)

you might want to check this link out. remember that the headline might be misleading 
*blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/index.php?p=459


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

Gr8 news..


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2005)

shocking news ..... does that mean MS is feeling that its got a lota competition from other OSs that it wants to create another OS of its own and start a competition within itself....??


----------



## mohit sharma (Nov 14, 2005)

gr8


----------



## nikhil (Nov 16, 2005)

it(ms)might be feeling the heat from the competion


----------



## satbir (Nov 16, 2005)

hey gr8 news............ thanx man


----------



## nikhil (Nov 17, 2005)

so does this mean that they(ms) will come out with a leaner meaner more efficient product in the near future(or have i started hallucinating)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

ms is perfect ... can any1 tell me what is exactly microkernel ?


----------



## siriusb (Nov 18, 2005)

They provide only the bare minimum of the services while user user-level programs are used to suppliment the additional functionality when required. Core functionality is speeded up along with low memory footage and customization options. GNU HURD, mac os, symbian, etc are microkernels.
What MS and linux supply are monolithic kernels, which means that it comes in only one possible configuration with all the functions/routines, regardless of whether you need them. Providing all the functions in the kernel means more speed of execution but a large memory footage.


----------



## nikhil (Nov 21, 2005)

one of the major plus points(benefits????) of linux is that of it's open license system where anyone can modify the linux to suit there needs. it's not a proprietory os. but it (according to me) is not very easy to use...since it has a very steep learning curve. i'm completly unfamiliar with it...i wish digit would come out with a "fast forward linux guide"  for us novice users


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

thnx siriusb


----------



## nikhil (Nov 24, 2005)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> thnx siriusb


 huh??? ok dude


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Nov 28, 2005)

> can any1 tell me what is exactly microkernel ?



A Microkernel is a small o/s core that includes the minimal fundamental codes to perform any low level operation such as reading a bite from memory etc.
    most probably this design essue was popularized by its use in the mack operating system


----------



## anandk (Nov 28, 2005)

thnx 4 d nice piece of info !

 nice name > singularity !

"singularity" = a time in the future, when technological advances r so rapid, that humans will have the capacity to create super human intelligence, which will (?) lead to the redundance/obsolescence of the human race itself !


----------



## ShekharPalash (Dec 1, 2005)

anandk said:
			
		

> thnx 4 d nice piece of info !
> 
> nice name > singularity !
> 
> "singularity" = a time in the future, when technological advances r so rapid, that humans will have the capacity to create super human intelligence, which will (?) lead to the redundance/obsolescence of the human race itself !



  yeah... name... I also liked it...   lol... i also codenamed my final B.Tech. project Singularity....  ... my geekster friend Kshipra ven changed her cat's name from Minto >> Singularity.... WTF.... lol ... i guess for a cat Singu is much better.... lol ....


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought that micro kernels main benefit is that it makes the OS very portable. So does this mean microsoft is aiming at other (non x86) architectures?

Anyway, the news is very interesting for sure


----------

